# Resetting Maintenance Indicator- 2003 Peugeot 2.8td



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I have just had ther van serviced (not a Peugeot dealer) and they did not know how to reset the Maintenance Indicator display.
At the moment I have the key symbol showing and 0
According to my manual it says
"Switch off the ignition.

Press and hold down button 1 (Black button between speedo and fuel gauge)

Switch on the ignition. (Bit difficult when trying to hold down the button !)

The distance remaining until the next service flashes.

Keep button 1 pressed until the display shows "=0" and the maintenance key disappears."

Apart from a sore finger all I seem to be getting on the display is either the current mileage or a trip zero.

The key just stays.
I must be doing something wrong- anyone got any ideas please ? 
Thanks


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it showing a key as in door lock key or a spanner/wrench?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'll bet it's a spanner, mine has done the same will not re-set. 
I've had a few Ducatos and all the others have always re-set no problem, this one refuses exactly same as OP.
If anyone has an answer I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Same problem with my X250 Boxer - £25 to a FIAT dealer to reset it throught the OBD2 socket (took 30 seconds). Software driven nowadays.... :roll:


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

mine is the 2006 model and i reset mine the way you have described, but i did try several times before i got it to work.
oh and your right it dont half hurt your finger. :lol:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

froggy59 said:


> mine is the 2006 model and i reset mine the way you have described, but i did try several times before i got it to work.
> oh and your right it dont half hurt your finger. :lol:


Yup! Mine's a 2006 as well and I agree it does hurt the finger but does work eventually. Just gotta persevere.

Good luck

Terry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've been VERY persistent with mine and it does not work!


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Many thanks for all the replies.
Yes, it is a spanner.
I shall keep persevering- till my finger gives out!


----------

